# Walk Out



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas I took a walk out today had a great day even managed to see the real Santa taking time out :lol: had a good scout round and on the way back I managed to drop this at around 20 feet just sitting there I have put a few pics in for you


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very pretty area. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a lovely locale! And good shooting.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful scenery. And good job taking care of that tree rat.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers fellas forgot to say the bands I was using were 030 latex 1"x3/4 taper 8" long and 3/8 steel balls


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice pics Phil ya catty looks awesome pal


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Bet the trees above that stream hold some pheasants at night?

Nice shot on the squirrel


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting pal.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers Gaffer

Youcanthide yes buddy there are lots of pheasants but not tried shooting them at night shot lots with my old rapid 7 air rifle been shooting 40 years now even been in the air gunner mag twice B)


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

phil said:


> Cheers Gaffer
> 
> Youcanthide yes buddy there are lots of pheasants but not tried shooting them at night shot lots with my old rapid 7 air rifle been shooting 40 years now even been in the air gunner mag twice B)


couldn't get on with my rapid sold it years back have a custom bsa r10 and a scultra with NV but still like walking the dogs and a catty in my pocket lurchers find me the squirrels I do the rest deadly combo


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting, and beautiful scenery.

Thanks for shareing.

Cheers Allan


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers Allan

Gaffer I have been looking at the BSA Ultra the one with the new bolt they look very nice


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

phil said:


> Cheers Allan
> 
> Gaffer I have been looking at the BSA Ultra the one with the new bolt they look very nice


my brother has that phil its a ulta se briliant gun


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Wonder if Santa had a slingshot hidden in his coat. He looked very guilty to me. lol


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Bet he had it in his sack some were :lol:

The gaffer how many shot will he get is it 22 or 177 I love the look of these wonder if Dr Bob has a conversion kit to convert it to use a 200cc buddy bottle?


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

phil said:


> Bet he had it in his sack some were :lol:
> 
> The gaffer how many shot will he get is it 22 or 177 I love the look of these wonder if Dr Bob has a conversion kit to convert it to use a 200cc buddy bottle?


i get about 50 good shots with it in 22 a&m will build a custom air cylinder but i can't see why they couldn't get a buddy bottle to fit its not that mutch diferent to my r10


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers I will look into it


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice kill phil, thanks for sharing.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers fella ATB Phil.


----------

